# Duncan could miss up to a month



## dknights411 (Jan 24, 2005)

According to Insidehoops.com, Duncan was put on the injured list with an ankle sprain. He could miss maybe 2-4 months. Sean Marks has been activated in the meantime.

I'm just hoping that Manu is at least 80% effective, otherwise it might be a long stretch run for us. But at least it looks like Timmy should be back for the playoffs. That's a good sign.

You know, the way things have been going as of late, they might as well rename the SBC Center "SBC General Hospital."


----------



## Amir (Mar 2, 2005)

A terrible blow for you guys!


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

One month maybe...
As long as he's fine and doesn't get reinjured in the playoffs I say let the big man heal his damn ankle.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

At this point, I can say I'm glad to see this. The Spurs aren't going to fool around with his injury, and they will keep him out until he's 100%. That's good to know because we really need him healthy for the playoffs (Duh).


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> At this point, I can say I'm glad to see this. The Spurs aren't going to fool around with his injury, and they will keep him out until he's 100%. That's good to know because we really need him healthy for the playoffs (Duh).


Totally agree. We need Timmy at 95+ % come playoffs.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Yeah. We need him 100 percent healthy. I just hope we can still somehow get the top-seed.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I heard from Marc Stein on ESPNEWS that the Spurs still aren't 100% sure about the 2-4 week diagnosis (Meaning that 2-4 weeks could be optimistic). He also said that the Spurs seem to be prepared not to play Duncan for the rest of the season. I've always said Stein was a moron and still do, but he said he got this info from R.C. Buford.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I heard from Marc Stein on ESPNEWS that the Spurs still aren't 100% sure about the 2-4 week diagnosis (Meaning that 2-4 weeks could be optimistic). He also said that the Spurs seem to be prepared not to play Duncan for the rest of the season. I've always said Stein was a moron and still do, but he said he got this info from R.C. Buford.


Thats why I don't watch ESPN. :biggrin: 

Basketball is the only sport I really care a lot about anyway, but it's good news for us, in a way. As you said, it could be shorter than that, but I wouldn't play him until the playoffs anyway... we're a lock for the playoffs, and while the homecourt advantage would be great, we don't HAVE to have it to win.

Though we have the best homecourt record... ahhhhh I just hope we can get to have homecourt throughout the playoffs! If we had that and Duncan... it looks very good for us.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Although we need to concentrate on getting Duncan better for the playoffs(completely better), this probably means we will going into the playoffs as the 2 or 3 seed, and without HC advantage against the Suns and Heat. It is kind of disappointing however, I think we can beat anyone as long as our team is healthy.

As for the injury itself, how did it look when he fell? I heard it was a Grade 2 ankle sprain, and it seems that 2-4 weeks IS a bit of an optimistic prediction if we want him back full health come playoff time.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I'd rather have Timmy back than have H/C. What can an injured Timmy do for us anyways? Aslong we stay around the 3 seed, like I'm sure we will, I still think the championship is ours.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Watch the Mavericks chase for the Southwest division title 

This is terrible news, is this like a recurring injury (like Dirk's ankle) that'll drop by every so often?


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

maybee (just maybee) something unknown will hit Nesterovic over his head real bad, and he'll start to play the way he was playing last year when Duncan was gone...
that would be nice...


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

Well, anybody remember what Malik did for Robinson's injury? He carried us... maybe Mohammed will do some good... we NEED to start him at PF.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

It's obviously much more important to have Duncan healthy come playoff time, but I think just about everyone has realized this effectively takes San Antonio out of the race for best record in the League. SA is already a loss behind Miami and Phoenix, with more inevitably to come during Duncan's absence.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

no its 2-4weeks not months?


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> no its 2-4weeks not months?


his thread title says up to a month so I'm sure him saying 2-4 months was a typo


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

o ok goo that scard me lol 
alright who think hel be bak before the season starts
i do


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> o ok goo that scard me lol
> alright who think hel be bak before the season starts
> i do


Season or playoffs? Either way I do


----------

